
Pizza Party - Order Pizza via Command Line - jmonegro
http://www.beigerecords.com/cory/Things_I_Made/PizzaParty
======
mcantor
At first, I was flabbergasted at the awesomeness here: "Oh my God!" I thought,
"You could order pizza from any terminal. Ohh! You could even use a mobile
terminal client to order pizza from your CELL PHONE! HOW NOVEL!"

Yeah... I slapped my forehead, too.

~~~
jmonegro
except this is much faster, and way geekier.

------
mjgoins
Can someone patch it to bring good pizza instead of domino's?

------
msluyter
Anyone else find it ironic that this appears the same day as the "Sacrifice
your health for your startup" submission? ;)

------
tlrobinson
Just need one for Subway or something, then <http://xkcd.com/149/> would make
more sense (with the proper Makefile, owner set to root and permissions set to
600, of course)

------
stjohn
I need to use this in a weekly cron job.

~~~
burke
I was very close to doing this (for Pizza Hotline) for my IEEE Student Branch,
but I was pretty sure I'd forget to cancel it for a holiday some time, so I
never did.

------
henning
If you're going to use one of these terminal pizza ordering apps, do yourself
a favor and make sure the damn thing isn't sending your credit card number
over the Internet in plaintext. I know one of the pizza orderer things that
made headlines a while ago did.

~~~
zitterbewegung
It has a few security holes including the one you mentioned.
<http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2004/May/0347.html>

------
CaptainMorgan
Oh wow... I can't believe this application is actually five years old! I was
crackin up after watching the video on the main page, and then I saw that it
says 2004 -- how could I have missed this for five years! This is a great
little program.

Cheers

------
rw
There's a nice emergency pizza button at a dorm on the east side of MIT. It's
laser-cut and everything.

------
ramidarigaz
I saw this a few years ago and forgot about it. I'll have to try it soon.

Except I don't think Domino's delivers to my house...

